# Help with my feet falling asleep?



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

My mom always told me that if my feet were falling asleep, I needed to drink more water. :lol: Not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

My riding buddy told me that today, too. But I drink about 4-5 glasses a day, usually.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is there any other situation wherein your feet fall asleep? It seems that maybe you are pushing too hard into the stirrup. I sometimes get that problem when I ride English. I had some relief from putting some padded stirrup covers, made by Cashel, on my stirrups. Perhaps that will help. 
Sure hard to ride with feet that are asleep!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Occassionally, if I sit on a hard surface, like the tail gate of the truck, and my feet don't touch the ground, they will fall asleep. But its my whole leg, typical 'asleep'ness. 

In the saddle its more numb. 

My riding buddy suggested that today, but she said she also has that problem every once in a while, and her stirrups are rawhide made. But I may try it with some vet wrap for now, to see if it helps, before buying cushion.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I have the same problem! I was thinking of getting some Dr Scholls to put on the inside of my boots.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

How well are your stirrups turned? I've got a new nylon trail saddle
that KILLS my knees and makes my feet go numb. Maybe the pressure
of the fenders is causing additional blood flow restriction?


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I do that too. I asked my dr about it at my last visit, she said if it corrects itself, don't worry about it. I was concerned, because i know numbness tingling in legs feet, can also be from pinched nerves in the back. 
Good luck!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

My feet do the same thing if my stirrups are too short because I start to push on them without really noticing. It's like you're trying to 'hold' your foot in place. Sometimes I have to just lower the leathers a hole.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i get that when riding bareback... the doc told me more banananas or potassium... i started eating two a day and i haven't seen any improvement... when you find something that works let me know...

i also heard it can be from the width of the saddle. you ride western? correct... i had to change my saddles to stop the problem... my saddle was designed for a man. most saddles are made to fit men and are wider in the crotch section... females have thinner areas... it helped stop the numbing in saddle but not for bareback... 

look into that as well. it also prevents back and hip problems for females supposedly !?!!


----------



## melanieglover (Oct 20, 2011)

have you tried bare back or no stirrups? if they are ok then the problem is the way that you are using the stirrups. try to focus on the heel not the stirrup and stretching all the way down the leg not turning the toe out too much. the stirrup is not the thing that is supposed to keep you in the saddle they are there for light support. maybe riding with no stirrups for a while to develop a deeper seat and a stronger leg will help, as the leg should absorb the movement as you ride with the knee and the ankle moving like shocks and springs. try not to lock the ankle and just let the leg hang long draping the horses sides. maybe your stirrups are too short and you would benefit from flexible stirrups. But if the problem is in your back....... sorry you may need to consult with your Dr more. Good lucki hope you solve this issue and get to enjoy riding more


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

A few answers - (Sorry, not going to multi quote, lol.)

Regardless of type of saddle, or stirrup length, it still happens. I figured it was stirrup length. So I lengthened them. Didn't effect. So I shortened them. Not only could I not ride comfortably, my knees went numb, lol. I keep them slightly longer than I probably should, but it no longer makes my knees hurt. 

I think it has to do with my stirrups. I've had my saddle since 2004, but I hadn't used it but maybe a dozen times from then till this year. So its basically brand new. Now, it happens in any saddle, but I know I'm fighting the stirrups. 

I am sure I am putting a little bit of weight on my toes, because I don't trust myself, but I ride without stirrups when my feet start to feeling numb. And it helps, but doesn't completely make it go away. 

Plan is to try stirrup turners in my every day saddle, and give it ago. I'm also considering ankle braces. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one this happens too.


----------

